# On the chagrin today, three people, two hours, egg patterns, lost 3.



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

What type of egg pattern was working


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

allday said:


> What type of egg pattern was working


crystal meth in orange, and then a pale pink yarn egg dot


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I hit Rocky River today got 3 floating beads. I fish the chagrin a lot since its close to home. Nice fish.


----------



## HD07FLSTN (May 22, 2017)

Went after work right at sundown yesterday, 1 hookup 0 landed.....wrapped me around a rock and snap!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

went after work yesterday...fished for about 1 1/2 hours.....boy was it cold.....first take...I was asleep at the wheel....didn't get a hook set....the second was fish on!!!....for about 30 seconds....my line snapped at the swivel....i'm sure I didn't tie a good knot....I hate that


----------

